# Getting rid of pigeons



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't know if this is a good forum for this, but here goes.
I have pigeons in my barn. I want them gone. They crap on literally everything. But I don't want to kill them if I don't have to. Any way to get rid of pigeons without killing them?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Chuck old potatoes at them, lol. 

When I was really really little, like maybe 3, my family lived in Poland. We had a pair of pigeons nesting on our balcony. That was nice and all, until a bunch of other pairs decided to try to nest there as well. So my dad threw a bunch of old potatoes at the new ones and they left.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

They sell fake owls for that purpose. Also I knew someone who didn't like some pigeons roosting on her roof. She tossed a rubber snake up there & when they returned to roost that evening they saw it & never came back.


----------

